# u12 turbo info



## bazza_4017 (Mar 9, 2008)

hey guys im buying a turbo u12 bluebird this week with a red top SR20det in it but it is auto, its 4wd i was wondering how to go about converting it to manual whether i have to change drive shafts and wat not and if a gti-r pulsar gear box would fit?


also i was wondering how much psi it can handle on standard ecu injectors and turbo and if there is an interchangeable ecu like the gti-r's 
thanks for any help guys i would greatly appreciate it


----------

